# R/O Max Water



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

Anyone here have any experience with this place? Pricing seems fair. TIA!

http://www.maxwaterflow.com/


----------



## Moh (Apr 3, 2017)

i got some stuff from them...fittings and membrane housing...price is alright...but i wont get membranes from them...the membranes they carry is from china and i dont trust the rating of the membrane


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

I got my system from them maybe 3 years ago, have replaced the prefilters of course but membrane is still going strong, getting 1 or 2 TDS out of it.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

Moh said:


> i got some stuff from them...fittings and membrane housing...price is alright...but i wont get membranes from them...the membranes they carry is from china and i dont trust the rating of the membrane


Where do you purchase the membranes?


----------



## Moh (Apr 3, 2017)

reefsupplies.ca


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

reef supplies is great place to go to.

I also found Canadian Water warehouse is a great place to go.
http://www.cwwltd.com/
they are located in Newmarket and have regular hours you can go and visit and pick up parts same day.


----------

